# An Amazing Drink To Help You Lose Weight



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

An Amazing Drink To Help You Lose Weight
What is Sassy Water? And, will it really help you lose up to 7 pounds and 5 inches in an insanely short time?
The answer is yes! Lemon water has long been touted as a great way to cleanse your body, and help you lose weight, but adding a few ingredients may boost that weight loss power.
The recipe is not only healthy, it's simple to make too.
Ingredients • 4 quarts water • 1 lemon • 1 cucumber • 12 fresh mint leaves • 1 teaspoon fresh ginger
Directions
1. First, you'll need 3 1/2 to 4 quarts of water in a pitcher. Use filtered water to make sure it's pure.
2. Thoroughly wash one lemon. Slice it very thinly, and add it to the water. You don't need to squeeze the juice out, just drop the slices in.
3. Peel and thinly slice one cucumber, and add to the water. Add 12 fresh, clean mint leaves.
4. Next, you will need one teaspoon of finely grated ginger. Make sure it is fresh ginger, not dried powder from your spice rack. Add the ginger to the water. Give it a quick stir, cover and place in the refrigerator over night. Drink it chilled throughout the following day.
5. Make a fresh batch every day for four days. Repeat as needed for great results.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great idea, but does it have to have ginger in it? I am allergic to ginger so that can't go into MY drink.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Great idea, but does it have to have ginger in it? I am allergic to ginger so that can't go into MY drink.


Try it without the ginger.... It is a very refreshing drink anyway - good alternative to just plain water....


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Great idea, but does it have to have ginger in it? I am allergic to ginger so that can't go into MY drink.


I think you can lose the ginger.

Thanks, Rafiki!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds refreshing,will try it,thanks.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing! Happen to have everything here and in garden.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Can you eat any food for the four days?


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I am going to try it. Thanks!


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I made some this morning. I don't know if it will help me lose weight, but it tastes quite refreshing; especially on a hot summer day.
Thanks for the recipe again.


----------

